# Scarface Look in Photoshop



## The-God (22. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

Ich hab ein Bild angehängt weiß jemand von euch wie ich solch einen Look mit Photoshop realisiere ? Bin für jede Art von Hinweis dankbar 

Bye


----------



## Hercules (22. Februar 2004)

Hmmm 
Also das versprochene Bild muss man wahrscheinli´ch mit einer Lupe suchen


----------



## ludz (22. Februar 2004)

Ich denke mal, er meint folgendes Bild:


----------



## ODB (23. Februar 2004)

denke das wird wohl nich besonders schwierig sein, mache mich nachher mal an  die arbeit


----------



## The-God (23. Februar 2004)

hmm ist ja komisch bin mir sicher das ich es angehängt hab, ja genau dieses meine ich ludz. Wär cool wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Gruß


----------



## ShibaInu (23. Februar 2004)

*Foto*

Kannst du auch das Bild einstellen, mit dem du diesen effekt erziehlen willst. Ich würde sagen, das es sich hier um eine reine kontrast sache handelt.

Liebe Grüße
ShibaInu


----------



## The-God (23. Februar 2004)

Es wär nicht schlecht wenn einer sagen würde wie man das genau macht  Hab schon ne Menge probiert aber nix brauchbares zustande gebracht.

Gruß


----------



## ShibaInu (23. Februar 2004)

*Bild*

HAllo, 
wie geschrieben, wäre es gut, wenn du das bild einstellen würdest, da es bei jedem bild ja anders genmacht wird... grundsätzlich hat es viel mit kontrast zu tun..

Bis dann


----------



## The-God (26. Februar 2004)

Es sollte so aussehen wie die Avatars von den tutorials.de Moderatoren hab mal ein Bild angehängt das dürfte Aussagekräftig genug sein.

Gruß


----------



## schnarnd (26. Februar 2004)

Also hab glaube ich eine Lösung.Ist nicht sehr schwer.Also das, was du brauchst, ausschneiden.Wie im Beispiel-Bild den Kopf.Das ist das Schwerste.Dann auf weissen Hintergrund einfügen.Nun Bild Modus auf schwarz-weiss stellen und dann entweder mit dem Kontrast  bzw. Helligkeit spielen oder Tonwertkorrektur.
So in der Art hab ich das bei meinem Userpic auch gemacht.Nur dann hab ich das BIld gefärbt!
Ok viel Glück!
DUHUI,Schnarnd


----------



## schnarnd (26. Februar 2004)

Ach ja noch einfacher wäre es wenn du einfach dein Foto vor einem weissen Hintergrund machst.Dann ersparst du dir das ausschneiden!


----------



## The-God (26. Februar 2004)

jo danke so hats sofort geklappt. Aber ich hab jetzt noch ein Bild das find ich vom Look her eigentlich noch interessanter vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen wie man sowas macht also ich mein die Bilder von Ryan Phillipe und Benecio del Toro.

Gruß


----------



## McAce (27. Februar 2004)

Wie schnarnd schon sagte nur noch Gelb einfärbem.


----------



## schnarnd (27. Februar 2004)

Genau!Oder meinst du etwa den Schriftzug?


----------



## The-God (28. Februar 2004)

Wenn du weißt wo ich diese Schriftart finden kann oder du mir sie schicken könntest wäre es nicht schlecht 

Gruß


----------



## Hercules (28. Februar 2004)

Ich glaube die Schrift heißt Compakta.


----------



## The-God (18. März 2004)

Nochmal zum Look ich denke dieses Tutorial war die Antwort auf all meine Fragen 

http://home.pages.at/roog/tutorials/tutorial_retro.php

Für alle die es interessiert


----------

